# AOB1013 (Ally) Leni is here pg 36!!!



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi girls

I woke to find a text from Ally this morning. Ally's waters broke last night and she has been admitted to hospital. They have given her steriod injections for Leni's lungs. She said she has had some tigthenings and period like cramps with lower backache. I asked her if she is in actual labour and she said she will know more when the doctor does he rounds

Please think of Ally and hope that Leni can stay put just a little longer
xx


----------



## Kirst264

Yikes! Good luck to her and Leni x


----------



## NG09

Hope all is well Ally, thinking of you and Leni :flow:


----------



## Carlyp1990

fingers crossed they'll both be ok x


----------



## jollygood000

Really hope they are ok xx


----------



## Bernie

Good luck to her hope LO manages to stay in a bit longer:flower:


----------



## celestek89

stay put lil man, even just for a few more weeks please....love to Ally and family xox


----------



## Charlotte-j

thinking of them both xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Thinking of you Ally and Leni - hope he's just too comfy to come out for a while longer!
x


----------



## dizzyspells

Good Luck to her.My Best friends waters went at 33 weeks last week and her little girl arrived a day later and is doing really really well.Hope he can stay put for aslong as possible though.x


----------



## mumto5

thinking of them both, i hope lo stays put for a little while longer!!


----------



## cdj1

Good luck Ally and Leni, thinking of you today x


----------



## hayzeb

OMG!! Ally I am thinking of you and Leni :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope little man will stay put for a bit longer xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sciencemum

Fingers crossed for them both.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I've told her you are all thinking of her 
xx


----------



## beaniemac

Aw best wishes that everything goes ok for them both!


----------



## Cat lady

Good luck Ally, hope your little dude stays put a bit longer!!
xxx


----------



## sunshine114

Good luck, hope he stays warm and snuggly a little longer for you x


----------



## jellybean83

Hope things go well for you...Your in the best place for you and little Leni 

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE 9.21 6/08.2010*

Text me again " Just had two contractions, not nice". I told her it's going to be ok breathe through them and do whatever she likes to get comfy. Seems like little man may be making and appareance
xx


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE 9.21 6/08.2010*
> 
> Text me again " Just had two contractions, not nice". I told her it's going to be ok breathe through them and do whatever she likes to get comfy. Seems like little man may be making and appareance
> xx

Aww bless her. I guess Leni can't wait to meet his mummy, tell her not to worry, he is a lil early but at that gestation he should be totally fine. xxx


----------



## kalou1972

Omg !! Thinking of them all x


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of her and little leni :hugs: xx


----------



## jeanettekaren

Thinking of them both :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww thinking of them both! im sure leni will be fine like hayzeb said. :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Hope they are both ok and he's a strong little :baby:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Good luck Ally darling! :hugs: xx


----------



## SugarKisses

hope everythings ok x x


----------



## Tiredgirl

Oh my god, ready this and actually brought tears to my eyes..... thinking of them and hope they are ok, sending lots of love xxx


----------



## kate1984

Aw good luck Ally! At this stage everything should be fine but i know it's not ideal and not what we would put on our birth plan!

You and Leni are in my thoughts and I hope you both are ok xxx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Ally xxx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Oh no! Please pass on my love, can't believe it xxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

Sending :hugs: and good thoughts to both of them. xx


----------



## DrMum

please pass on a big hug and fingers crossed everything settles down. Thanks for keeping us posted Aidens Mum!! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG I just seen this now! whats happening now? I am worried :O


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Ally


----------



## joannemc

Thinking of you both, please stay a little longer, little man xx


----------



## you&me

Fingers crossed Leni will keep cooking for a bit longer.

I know at Ally's scan he was a good weight though, so he should be fine if he does come now, he will most likely spend a couple of weeks in SCBU just to establish feeding, as babies don't tend to develop the sucking reflex until 34 weeks.

Thinking of them both :flower:


----------



## Sarah10

Oh no i bet she is so scared, thinking of her + her little boy, xxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles

Thinking of them all. Not a nice thing to go through before 37weeks


----------



## opticalillus5

Good Luck Ally! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Fingers crossed for Leni, Ally and family, hope everyone is okay x


----------



## charlottecco2

oh gosh ally, i hope leni is okay. what will i do with out my due date buddy. will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## gemalems

Hope everything runs smoothly :hugs:


----------



## stephmum2be

Good luck, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Soos

good luck!! i hope everything will be ok! xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Good luck, Ally.
I really hope that everything is ok. Lots of love to you and Leni.
Xx


----------



## gemabee

really hope ally nd leni are ok.
sendin :hugs:
thanks for keepin everyone updated xx


----------



## lolababes

Just got on and seen this. Sending big hugs :hugs::hugs:. Hope everything is ok, will look out for updates xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good luck hunni, think positive xx


----------



## Kelloggz187

Good luck Ally & Leni :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummietobe

omg what a shock! Good luck Ally xx


----------



## isil

oh no! thanks for letting us know. I hope she and Leni are ok, thinking of you lots Ally! x


----------



## KellyC75

:flower:Good luck to them....Hope all is Ok :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Good luck to her and Leni, hope he decides to stay put a bit longer for his mummy :)


----------



## 2805

Good luck!!! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

she is being induced tomorrow I read on facebook,. xx


----------



## becs0375

Thanks for the update Dragonfly x


----------



## hayzeb

Dragonfly said:


> she is being induced tomorrow I read on facebook,. xx

Thanks for that hun. Good luck sweetie I will be thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck Ally! You will do brilliantly. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just seen this on facebook too.

Yep induced tomorrow, i will be thinking of her and her little man too

Im sure they will both be fine xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Ally, thinking of you. :hugs: 

Aiden'smummy - if you have her mobile could you do me a favour and remind her to ask for her antibiotics for GSB? They might have forgotten in the stress of everything and she will certainly need them now her waters have gone. Thanks chic :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh crikey. Hope they're both safe and well xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well my other half was born at 29 weeks 29 years ago and no steriods or things like that and he managed to survive :)


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Have just read this and hope everything is ok. Will be thinking of Ally and Leni today. Ally's going to make a great mum x


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck Ally, I hope it all goes well.xxxx


----------



## FLUMPY1984

Oh my shes due the same day as me too. Stay in there little boy...fingers crossed for them both xxx


----------



## Jox

Good Luck... thinking of you and Baby Leni :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Annabel

Good luck Ally and baby Leni, hope everything goes well hun :) xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Thinking of them both xx:hugs:


----------



## stmw

thinking of you both....xxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE*

Sorry it took aliottle while for me to update. I recieved another text aorund 11. Saying they will be inducing tomorrow. She seems very upset in her texts. I will see if I can ring her aswell and send her all of yoru well wishes
xx


----------



## FLUMPY1984

awww bless her. He will be ok, he was a good weight early on. Good luck Ally xxx


----------



## Jenna700

awww good luck ally xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

ally love you hun, me and layny xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thanks dragonfly didn't see your post
xx


----------



## MissMegs

Sending lots of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## sunshine114

Fingers crossed it will go ok tomorrow for her x


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Sorry it took aliottle while for me to update. I recieved another text aorund 11. Saying they will be inducing tomorrow. She seems very upset in her texts. I will see if I can ring her aswell and send her all of yoru well wishes
> xx

Bless her, I bet she is really worried, and to think she only posted on here yesterday I think saying she was feeling nervous about how quickly time was flying - she must have sensed something was about to change.

She is a strong lady and although this is not how she would've wanted things to pan out she will adjust to the situation once Leni has arrived - I just hope her little man is strong and will be home in no time at all. 

:flower:


----------



## Serene123

OMG! I can't believe I missed this! OMG! OMG! I hope they are both okay!! :( x


----------



## ellismum

Hope it all goes OK x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw bless her, good luck Ally xx


----------



## charli87

sending lots of love, hope they are both doing ok xx


----------



## lillybells

Good luck Ally and Leni, I have everything crossed xx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Oooh I can't believe it! She must be so worried, she is a strong girl though... Once she is over the shock hopefully she will be her level headed self. Lots of luck and hugs to her for tomorrow the little man should be fine at this stage.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Serene123 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I missed this! OMG! OMG! I hope they are both okay!! :( x

They are fine hun. I think she is just a bit scared naturally. But I said we are all thinking of her. :hugs:
xx


----------



## special_kala

Omg poor ally.

Hopefully her little man is as strong as she is.


----------



## SisterRose

Best of luck, Ally. I'll be thinking of you and Leni and hope you both get on ok.

x


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Sorry it took aliottle while for me to update. I recieved another text aorund 11. Saying they will be inducing tomorrow. She seems very upset in her texts. I will see if I can ring her aswell and send her all of yoru well wishes
> xx

Thanks hun. Aww poor thing, she must be so scared. We are all thinking of her. xxxx


----------



## krissy1984

Good luck for tomorrow, hope things go well :flower:

xx


----------



## honeydue27

Good luck to her.


----------



## Charlotteee

Ally i've already text you and spoke to you but your in the best place and like you said he is a big baby hun.

Good luck sweetheart :kiss: xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

I hope everything goes well for Ally and Leni. Lots of hugs x


----------



## isil

oh bless her! She must be so shocked and scared, I can't imagine. Thanks for keeping us updated :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope her and Leni are ok! xx


----------



## going_crazy

Thanks for updating us.....
Sending big :hugs: for Ally and Leni - hope things go ok tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine, you are both in the best place :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Dolly.

Woah! Can't believe I missed this!
I hope she is ok and little Leni too, she's very strong so I am 100% sure she will be great and she'll have her little man safe and sound.
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE 3*

Doctor has been round and he said they will be defianlty inducing tomorrow

ETA: SCBU staff will be coming to talk to her soon. But he is estimated to weigh 5lbs which is really good. Aidan is asleep the the moment when he wakes up I will try and keep you all updated
xx


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE 3*
> 
> Doctor has been round and he said they will be defianlty inducing tomorrow
> xx

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Justme

Good luck :hugs: hope you are both ok x


----------



## michelle&neo

awww best of luck hun 
hope you both stay very heathy 
sending you love an hugs xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Just seen this bloody hell!!!!! Good luck for tomorrow hun, everything will be just fine x x. :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck Ally x

You and LO are in the best place *hugs*


----------



## xUniquex

Just got back from mw to see this!!In total shock!

just wanted to wish them all the very best.
I know how scary it is to be in her situation but sounds as though they are in very good hands.

All the best for induction!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bex1p

Aww no, just read through the posts.

Good luck tomorrow....5lbs is a good weight. You'll be back on here in no time telling us how well he is doing, i'm sure! :hugs:


----------



## shampain

Oh no good luck im sure everything will be fine!! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

She is so scared bless her. Espically about nit being able to breastfeed. But I said she should still be able to,they will let her won't they. It would break her heart if she couldn't

Will she be allowed choccies or will it be nil by mouth? 
xx


----------



## loulabump

Just seen this and omg! :-(

Leni is an impatient little boy and just cant wait to give his mum cuddles!

Good luck with the induction tomorrow, I'll be waiting to hear updates on how well he is doing! 5lbs is a really good weight, I was not much more than this when I was born at 35 weeks x x


----------



## Bex1p

I guess the breastfeeding will be down to wether she can express enough?

My friend had 2 c-sects with babies born before 33 weeks and she was expressing for them.


----------



## going_crazy

Not sure about the choccies, as she is being induced and may need a drip, therefore it will be nil by mouth?
I hope she can breast feed, I'm sure the hospital should let her try, unless there is a problem with Leni (I pray everything will be ok)
She should definately be able to express though.

Sending more :hugs:

Thanks for the updates xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

:hugs: babe xxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Oh bless her, hope she is ok :hugs: Any particular reason they are inducing her? 

ETA :dohh: Shes got GBS, thats why they are inducing her :dohh: xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck for tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

good luck love xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*Small Update*

She will be seeing SCBU at 3.30 so I shall update you all them when she texts me :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Good luck hunni, sure everything will be fine x x


----------



## jogami

Good luck Ally we are all pulling for you and your much awaited precious little Leni :hugs: Xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Good luck hun, hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## aob1013

Thank you all so much for your kind words, and my wonderful friend Heather for keeping
you updated.

BnB is so slow on my phone, so next time I'm on - Leni should be here!

Thank you all again, and I'll keep Heather posted!

Love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Love you Ally :hugs:
xx


----------



## NG09

Good luck hun, I'm sure all will be fine xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

good luck hun xxx


----------



## danapeter36

My poor Allys scared :( Sob. Thinking of you darling and thankyou for the text, I will stay in touch and will be there if you need me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumof1+1

Damn, been so tied up with my frenzy i missed this one. Sorry huni.

Well, here's my luck and best wishes to you hun. 5lb is a good weight so hopefully baby won't need much if any help :) 

My fingers are firmly crossed hun, im sure all will be well.

Good luck hun, thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck for tomorrow, Im sure everything will be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Aidan's Mummy said:


> She is so scared bless her. Espically about nit being able to breastfeed.

I know how much this means to her so I am keeping everything crossed that although early she will be able to feed Leni this way, even if he has to stay in and she manages to express and bottle feed him I know him having her milk is a big thing for her.

Everything crossed for you Ally x


----------



## k 1421

Wishing you luck for tomorrow, everything will be fine and you can meet your little man:hugs: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

5lb is a really good weight for being this early!

cant believe they are keeping her waiting till tomo for induction :(


----------



## rainbow_11

Thinking of her and Leni!xx


----------



## jen1604

Just seen this.Thinking of you so much Ally.Loads of love darling :hugs: x


----------



## danapeter36

I know, I wish they would do it now so she can have some rest :(
I have told her she can express, she is worried about not having any skin to skin, I am blubbering for her because this meant SO much to her. She is such a fab mummy already, Leni is so lucky. Thinking of you sweetie pie xxxx


----------



## AC81

omg! I've just seen this. Fingers and toes all crossed for them both x


----------



## mama2connor

My god, thinking of you Ally and little Leni. x


----------



## samface182

thinking of you ally & leni. :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## DrMum

Very very good luck for tomorrow. 5lb is a great weight for a wee one at this gestation and hopefully will mean minimial intervention is needed. Thanks so much for keeping us updated hun, and remember us all to Ally xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

danapeter36 said:


> I know, I wish they would do it now so she can have some rest :(
> I have told her she can express, she is worried about not having any skin to skin, I am blubbering for her because this meant SO much to her. She is such a fab mummy already, Leni is so lucky. Thinking of you sweetie pie xxxx

I just want to give her a huge hug. I said she can express they will support that ( They bloody should anyway). I told her to text me day or night if she needs anything and will probs be sending something down to cheer her up.Not decided what yet.
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

:hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Best of luck Ally x


----------



## Pipsqueek

Just seen this thread.
Good luck Ally. You're in the best place. Be strong :flower:


----------



## aliss

I know it's hard to wish for skin-to-skin and breastfeeding only to have everything turn upside down (mine was post-term, not pre-term, but he was injured at birth).

Here is a great link I read on my iphone at the hospital:
https://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/bf-links-excpumping.html

It's not ideal of course, but when life throws a curveball, I'm sure you will do just fine Ally :) Glad to hear that he is around 5lbs, that's a fantastic weight. Good luck!


----------



## KrisKitten

Sending her and Leni my best wishes x


----------



## jenos

best of luck to u both :hugs::hug:


----------



## lesleyann

lots of love to both of you must be soo scary huge :hugs:


----------



## Hayley90

I've seen this on fb, i've got everything crossed for them both, i cant believe little Leni will be here so soon! Hoping the induction goes well Ally darling, good luck sweets. :hugs:

:flower: Thanks for updating Heather xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE*She just seen the SCBU staffe. They said they have no real concerns about his general well beingwhen he is born and he should be ok. Ally should get a cuddle first (she was concerned about skin to skin) but then he will be taken down to SCBU.

So glad they have put her mind at rest
XX


----------



## amym

Oh bless her, how bloody scary! But he's a good size and from her posts on here Ally is a STRONG woman...all will be well

Thinking of them all xx


----------



## lolababes

Glad she has been reassured hope all goes well for her tomorrow. Thanks for keeping us posted xx


----------



## funkyfish586

omg!! i hope everything goes ok & little leni has no probelms. 5lbs is a fab weight at this gestation a friend of mine just gave birth at 39 weeks and baby was 5lbs 8. 

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## tashalina

thoughts are with ally and her lil man, she can join the august babies thread with us :) xx


----------



## SRTBaby

We are all thinking of her and Lenny hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## cdj1

Awww I hope you are OK Ally, baby sounds a fabulous weight so no worries there, sounds like the staff are nice. Good luck for tomorrow, hoping you have someone there to support you. Lots of love xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm so shocked! I really hope that everything for Ally and Leni will go well. I'll be sat on the edge of my chair, constantly refreshing this thread for updates tomorrow!

As everyone has said, he's a good size, and from her posts that I've seen, she's a very strong women. I'm sure everything will go very well, and she'll be cuddling a very healthy little boy tomorrow.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs:

That's a great weight. Edward was only 5lb 13 the day before his due date! xx


----------



## kellie_w

Good luck to ally and leni, he is a fantastic weight! Be thinking of them both tomorrow, im sure all will go well xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Leni and Ally are both strong, and she's going to do so well tomorrow. All these good luck vibes will make things easier for her. xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ladie I am not going to be able to get online tomorrow really. As I will be travelling to Milton keynes. Is there anyone else texting ally who would like to update the thread while I am away?
x


----------



## danapeter36

I can honey :) I will be around and I have been texting Ally today? xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thank you. I panicked then when I realsied I wouldn't be here. I will be leaving at 8.00 tomorrow so i will try and get any updates on before I go. If not then you would be a star if you could update everyone :D. Thank you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Blob

Does sound like he's a good weight.. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine114

Am glad there is positive news from the staff and she will get a cuddle with her little man. Will be thinking of you both tomorrow xx


----------



## jollygood000

Thanks ladies so much for updating, Im due same time as Ally was, its scary to think my baby could come so early.... so pleased he is a healthy weight xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I can aswell hun if Dana cant do it either xx


----------



## danapeter36

No problem at all sweetheart, will make sure I update for you :) So lovely of you to do this thread for Ally she will love to see it once she and lovely Leni are out of hospital and snuggling at home xxxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Oh my god I just saw this now. I hope everything is ok Ally thinking of you and Leni :hugs:


----------



## Sarah10

Poor girl she must be so worried, at least he is showing a healthy weight for his age, best of luck ally + leni!! xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Charlotte we updated at exactly the same time!!! LOL!


----------



## Mummietobe

aww good luck ally xxxx


----------



## hlaner85

Hope all goes well x


----------



## Delamere19

Oh I have only just seen this! Lot's of love and best wishes to them both. Hope everything works out x x x


----------



## JASMAK

Just read this now (time zone differences). Hope all is well with Ally and Leni. I can't remember how far along she was??? I know she was behind me though. Anyways, Ally, take care hon. Can't wait to see pics. I won't be on here as of tomorrow...so just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you. x x


----------



## Becky10

Good Luck and many good positive thoughts to them both for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## cw1975

Only just seen this, thinking of you both, good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE*She just seen the SCBU staffe. They said they have no real concerns about his general well beingwhen he is born and he should be ok. Ally should get a cuddle first (she was concerned about skin to skin) but then he will be taken down to SCBU.
> 
> So glad they have put her mind at rest
> XX

Aww that's great news :D xx


----------



## indy and lara

My thoughts are with you Ally- I'll be thinking about you over the next wee while xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Lol Dana. If you cant get on at all, i can PM you my number and just text me and i'll pop on and update for you :flower: xx


----------



## Catters

Ally, you are so loved.. we are all thinking about you and wishing you well for tomorrow... :hugs: Do kiss Leni for us all. :kiss:


----------



## charlottecco2

good luck ally and leni, i am thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## drea2904

Thinking of you Ally and Leni, All the best for tomorrow.xx


----------



## minttea

Oh goodness. Good luck for tomorrow, I think the whole of BnB will be behind you. xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

JASMAK- Ally is 33+5

Just sent a little gift off. A teddy comforter and booties. Tokd Ally a gift was on it's way which seemed to lift her a bit :)
xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aww thinking of her and wish her luck for tomorrow not that she will need it xx


----------



## laurietate25

Hope ur both ok, i had my 1st at 33 wks and he was fine so fx for u both xxx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Bless her. I know baby Leni will probably be fine and will be given any help he needs, but i bet she's feeling really dissapointed that it hasnt played out how she's hoped..i know she was very keen on breastfeeding, hopefully the hospital will work hard to support her so everything she wanted still gets to happen :flower:


----------



## mixedmama

Aww I've only just seen this! I'm wishing Ally & Leni all the best for tomorrow, sounds like everything will be just fine though :) xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE*

Induction will start tomorrow at 11. She thinks it's going to be the drip induction which is oxytocin I think?

xx


----------



## JayeD

I believe it's pitocin, but I could be wrong about that as I've never asked.

Wishing her the best! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Induction will start tomorrow at 11. She thinks it's going to be the drip induction which is oxytocin I think?
> 
> xx

Good luck Ally, wishing you a swift and easy labour xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, good luck Ally! xx
I'm praying for you and Leni!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.

They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
xx


----------



## hayzeb

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.
> 
> They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
> xx

That's wonderful news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of them both :hugs: xx


----------



## Youngling

Good luck ally
xx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw good luck, hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## Krakir

yay! congrats AOB can't wait :D

It could be oxytocin or pitocin, one makes contractions stronger, the other makes you dilate faster :)


----------



## emilyjade

cant believe iv missed this all day! good luck ally thinking of you x


----------



## nicholatmn

Krakir said:


> yay! congrats AOB can't wait :D
> 
> It could be oxytocin or pitocin, one makes contractions stronger, the other makes you dilate faster :)

They induced me with pitocin and I went from 4 almost 5cm to 10cm in 3 hours. I think oxytocin is the contractions one :thumbup:


----------



## Dolly.

Hope all goes well for Ally and Leni tomorrow, will be thinking about them and soooooooo pleased for her that she should be able to breastfeed, I know that was important to her.
Sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thinking of you Ally. xxx


----------



## amandaawesome

awww thinking of them both!! i remember a few days ago reading the weight of the babies at the gestation they are and her mentioning her lo was a right porker. :) i know all will be fine!! good luck to you guys! xoxox


----------



## Asher

Good luck to Ally!! She will soon meet her little man! Big hugs to all x


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck ally I know how you feel my waters broke on tuesdy at 33+3 hope you and baby okay xxx


----------



## hajis-sweetie

Good luck to them both, glad the SCBU staff have chatted to her, that must help calm her a bit. xx


----------



## Eoz

nicholatmn said:


> Krakir said:
> 
> 
> yay! congrats AOB can't wait :D
> 
> It could be oxytocin or pitocin, one makes contractions stronger, the other makes you dilate faster :)
> 
> They induced me with pitocin and I went from 4 almost 5cm to 10cm in 3 hours. I think oxytocin is the contractions one :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: yup I had the Oxytocin hun and bugger me it hurt :growlmad:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*Geezo...Really hope her & baby are ok....It's scary as theres lots of women
like myself at the same stage as her...you really cant tell what will happen 2moro
or the next day  x*


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I had oxytocin as well. 
x


----------



## angels3..

wishing ally and leni good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well x x


----------



## vaniilla

I really hope she's okay and that leni is well, sending lots of luck for tomorrow, hope that leni won't need/be in SCBU for long at all, :hugs: thanks for keeping the thread updated :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I will have her and Leni in my thoughts

I hope that she has a strong support system and they are not overpowering her with so much info so fast. I look forward to reading the thread later announcing his arrival.


----------



## taylor197878

i wish ally and the lo all the best, he sounds a good weight and they are hopefull they wont be any problems.

all the best.


----------



## CrazyTink

Good luck Ally wishing you and your little one all the best x


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Oh gosh, good luck to them both, hugs xx


----------



## jen1604

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.
> 
> They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
> xx

This is excellent news.I bet Ally is thrilled about that :D

Thanks for keeping us updated hon,you're doing a great job xxx


----------



## philly1982

Good luck hun! Hope everything is ok for you xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hang in there girl..We all know you're a firecracker, and you will fly through this! I know it's scary, but he's a great weight! You have all things going for you. Good luck with little man..enjoy those beautiful first moments :)

And for the record, Oxytocin is the same as Pitocin. :)


----------



## amie-leigh

i just saw this on the main page, hoping everything goes well tommorrow x


----------



## sunshine114

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.
> 
> They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
> xx

That's really good, I know how important that was for her x


----------



## Hayley90

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.
> 
> They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
> xx

I'm SO glad, she was absolutely desperate to breastfeed him, i'm so pleased that hasn't been affected. He will make SUCH progress too with his mummy's milk :cloud9:

Good luck for tomorrow Ally, will be thinking of you until we hear more. Thanks for updating Heather/Dana/Charlotte!! 
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Good Luck Ally :flower:
Your in the best hands, and little Leni will be well cared for.
Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## quaizer

Good luck for tomorrow Ally and Leni! Youll be fine :hugs: Lots of love and best wishes and labour dust xxx :dust:


----------



## lauralou82

Good Luck for tommorow xx


----------



## babytots

Thinking of them both and I do hope Leni arrives safely and in good health tommorrow which I am sure he will do. Sending Ally my love! x


----------



## Cocobelle

I hope it all goes well x


----------



## Lellow

Ally and Leni - Thinkin of you....Hope he stays in there just a bit longer!
:hugs:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

awww good luck Ally and Leni!


----------



## louisiana

give my love to Ally and Leni,will be thinking about them both tomorrow x


----------



## charlottecco2

still thinking of you, goodluck honey xxx


----------



## Caezzybe

I've only just seen this thread, not been on the internet today before now. Good luck Ally and Leni, here's hoping that things go well for you both tomorrow xxx Big hugs to both of you


----------



## Red Rose

Best of luck for tomorrow Ally. I hope Leni arrives safely x


----------



## trumpetbum

Just seen this thread. Good luck to Ally and wee Leni. Will be thinking of you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Bernie

I hope LO arrives safely sending big hugs out:hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Good luck hun, I am sure you and little Leni will be fine. Looking forward to reading your birth story. xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Not really an update but some news that made me so happy for Ally.
> 
> They said a baby at Lenis gestation will have the sucking reflex so she will be able to breastfeed. :happydance:
> xx

Awwh thats great xx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

One of my husband's cousins had a daughter born at 33 weeks; she was able to breastfeed and breastfeed until one year+. It really helped her daughter; health wise. So go for it Ally!

Soph x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I really hope the BFing works out for her. I know of a few small babies who had trouble latching though, but fingers crossed for her :) xx


----------



## pip holder

Just saw this - very best of luck for tomorrow Ally, sure you and Leni will be fabulous :flower: ooh excited :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Ablaski17

good luck allly<3


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE!!!!

ALLY WILL BE INDUCED AT 8AM!!!!

Will try and update as soon as I get info!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

*UPDATE*

As danapter said it will be 8 am. Ally said she is very scared and tired. So have her in yours thoughts. :hugs:

Thanks danapter I shall leave this in your capable hands now :D. I really need to get ready lol
xx


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of you ally :hugs: xx


----------



## pixydust

good luck Ally!!!!:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Hope it is going well Ally. xxx


----------



## miamia34

Good luck ali, hope all goes well for you and leni thinking of youxx:hugs:


----------



## Sarah10

Good luck for today Ally + Leni x


----------



## moomin_troll

thinking about u both today :D


----------



## mammym

Hope all goes well for today, wishing you a smooth labour and a healthy baby Leni. x


----------



## Kaylz--x

Good luck hun! Will be thinking of you and Leni today. Take care! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## DrMum

Just wondering how things are going and thinking of you. Hope today goes smoothly hun xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

Good luck, thinking of you and your little bundle today. I'm sure everything will be ok, you are in the right place. xx


----------



## Sophiiie

thinking of them both, hope everything goes well today for her xx


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE!!!!

She has now gone down to the labour ward to start on the journey of bringing Leni into this world. I will update when I can. Ally we are ALL with you xxxx


----------



## benandbean

Good luck Ally and Leni xx


----------



## hayzeb

danapeter36 said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> She has now gone down to the labour ward to start on the journey of bringing Leni into this world. I will update when I can. Ally we are ALL with you xxxx

Good luck sweetie pie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE:

I have texted Ally but not had a reply so I will assume things are well underway! Will update throughout the day for you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## shelx

good luck ally to you and your little man! thnx 4 the updates girls!!xxxxxx


----------



## hayzeb

danapeter36 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have texted Ally but not had a reply so I will assume things are well underway! Will update throughout the day for you lovely ladies xxxx

Thanks hun, you guys are doing such a great job updating everyone xx


----------



## cdj1

Good luck Ally and Leni! Looking forward to hearing the good news!!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck Ally, hope things are going well!
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Ally, thoughts are with you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Ally. Hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## special_kala

Good luck ally. Looking forward to seeing pics of leni Xxxxxx


----------



## jogami

Anyone heard from Ally again? Has she had Leni?
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Xxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Good luck for today, Ally.
x


----------



## mrsgtobe

Hopefully things r well underway and she is feeling ok. Can't wait to see wee Leni


----------



## going_crazy

Sending you massive :hugs: for today Ally & Leni! I hope you have a wonderful birth and look forward to the updates xxxxxxxx


----------



## gemalems

Good luck for today :hugs:


----------



## berticles21

Good luck Ally and Leni!

:hugs::hugs: Hope all goes well x


----------



## Mummietobe

Good luck hunnie hope labour goes smooth as possible for you xx


----------



## booflebump

Good luck! xxx


----------



## quaizer

Hope everything is progressing nicely for you both! Love and luck xx


----------



## scottishgal89

Thinking of you Ally :hugs:


----------



## AP

Good luck today doll, you know where I am, and the other girls in the prem section, if you need to chat! :hugs:


----------



## isil

thinking of you today Ally! :hugs: x


----------



## sophd

Good luck!! Hope everything goes well!! :flower:


----------



## chloe18.

good luck :) xx


----------



## Daisybell

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## krissy1984

Good luck :flower: xx


----------



## ika

Can't believe I missed this!!! Hope you and Leni are both doing okay, thinking of you :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## loulabump

I wonder if little leni is almost here yet... can't wait for an update on how well your both doing ally. good luck! x


----------



## michelle&neo

good luck hun x


----------



## nicholatmn

Good luck!!! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck today! x


----------



## Jox

Thinking of both Ally and Leni and cant wait to hear of his safe arrival!!!

xxx


----------



## Baby France

:hugs: Only just on from yesterday! Sending you all the best wishes and love to you and Leni!!

Good luck for today!!!!!!

Thanks for keeping us updated x


----------



## happigail

Leni has his Mum's spirit, he knows what he wants and he wants out today! Ally thinking about you non-stop xxx


----------



## Marie1337

Good luck!! Hope everything goes well for you today!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Good luck for today, hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## emmi26

hey hun only just found this thread!! sorry its late but wishing you and leni all the very best you've given amazing advice to everyone on bnb and i cant wait to read how well its all gone which of course it will!!!!!
thinking of you lots x


----------



## Jody R

I've only just seen this thread, I hope is going well for Ally and Leni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is there any more news?


----------



## stephmum2be

Good luck, hope everything goes well for you both :hugs:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Things should be well under way now, huh? Good luck to both of you! :hugs:


----------



## charlottecco2

good luck today xx


----------



## honeydue27

Good luck. Wishing you a safe and easy labor and recovery.


----------



## hayzeb

I wonder if Leni is here yet...


----------



## berticles21

Is there any news yet? xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Any updates?
Hope he is here now xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hope all is going well....Look forward to an update :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMama89

good luck honey! wishing you the best of luck with you & leni! 

xxx


----------



## StarBound

Aw Ally i hope all is ok :) and Leni should be here soon


----------



## ladykara

good luck babe... wishing you and leni all the best.. ill be checking for updates x


----------



## Pearls18

Good luck hun- anxiously awaiting an update! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Though some hospitals say 8am induction I was there at 8 and had to sit about 3 in a ward till 3 pm till I was brought down. Here they call you in for examination and monitoring then induce. And I did not give birth till 1230 am, With luck her hospital wont have her sitting about waiting to be induced. Well keep an eye on facebook if anything pops up there. I didnt have time to tell any one I had baby so its all go from them. Just hope all is well.


----------



## quaizer

Any news anyone? xx


----------



## charlottecco2

hope your okay ally and baby leni is in the process of arriving safely xx


----------



## butterbaby76

hi ally hope everything going well hun, i had my little girl at 33+ 3 and she is now a fighting fit 13 yr old !!! who strives in everything she does and never lets anything phase her - she was born just 4lb and fit and healthy hope that puts your mind at ease a little it is a long road but so worth it GOOD LUCK XXXXXX


----------



## alaskanwhitec

AOB1013, I know you will do just fine! You are a tough chick I can tell, and little Leni will take after momma and be a feisty baby and do great! We are all rooting (and praying) for the pair of you! :hugs:


----------



## Ginger1

:hugs: Awww, good luck Ally.

I've only just read this, and hope everything is going smoothly. x Keeping my fingers crossed very tightly!


----------



## polo_princess

Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## ayh78

Fx'ed for Ally and Leni. Hope everything turns out for the best :flower:


----------



## delmeg10

Good luck hunn! :) I'm sure you'll do great! Can't wait to see an update!


----------



## Justme

Hope Mum and Baby are both doing well :hugs: x


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE!!!!

No news, sent texts throughout the day to show our support but not heard anything since around 9am will let you all know if I recieve anything, for now keep up the lovely messages of support.
Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## Saywhat

Bloody hell, hope the family is doing well..
Baby was bored in there! Good luck hun xx


----------



## spiceeb

wishing u well hun x


----------



## ika

Thinking of you, hope all is well :kiss: x x x


----------



## Pixxie

Oh god just seen this! Good luck hun, hope everything is well xxx


----------



## fairypop

OMG, have only just seen this, all the best to you and Leni. Sending you lots of :hugs: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hope everything is going well for Ally & leni. Look forward to hearing an update :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Hope things are going ok? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

good luck ally 

:dust:

everything will be fine im sure

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:​


----------



## babytots

I hope that no news is good new and Ally is too busy spending time with her new arrival to update. Thinking of them. x


----------



## pichi

hope everything is well. good luck xx

i'm sure little bubs will be a fighter :D


----------



## miamia34

Am thinking of you both hoping all is going ok for both of uxx


----------



## lkb21

Good luck ally! Lots of strength and hugs bein sent to u leni and ur oh. X x x


----------



## dani_tinks

Only just seen this. All the best to Ally and Leni. Hope she's ok and everything goes well. xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Anymore updates? Hope all is going well xoxo


----------



## Mummietobe

mummyconfused said:


> Anymore updates? Hope all is going well xoxo

I was thinking the same?? x


----------



## quaizer

Mummietobe said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Anymore updates? Hope all is going well xoxo
> 
> I was thinking the same?? xClick to expand...

Snap :)


----------



## Charlii Lou

Hope everything went ok & shes cuddling her little man now :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

hope everythings ok hun huge :hugs:


----------



## purpleposting

All my best wishes for her, I hope they are both doing well.
Any news?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope she is doing ok and Leni is either here already or it wont be long xx


----------



## Blah11

Oh just saw this! Hope LO has arrived / is arriving safely and he manages to BF as I know it meant a lot to Ally X


----------



## Jox

popping by to see if theres been any update. Hope all is going ok xxx


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE (Not sure if this has already been updated...)

'Had awful contractions and then an epi. Leni not liking the contractions :( so will probably have a section. Will keep you updated. Hope you are okay xXx'

Please can we all keep Ally and Leni Jude in our thoughts and prayers tonight as we go to bed on this side of the pond. xxxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Thinking of mom and baby!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks for the update Dana.

:(


----------



## 24/7

Huge hugs for Ally and Leni. xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

:hugs: Ally. Hope you have him in your arms when i wake up xx


----------



## charli87

hopefully leni will be here by the time we're all back on 2moro, your in all our thoughts ally :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Thinking of you:hugs:

Updated the title so the update doesn't get lost in all the posts :thumbup:


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks Kaci, so much xxxx


----------



## lesleyann

hope his here soon for you hun and you dont need a c-sec.. lots of ahugs and kisses and your little boy will be just perfect


----------



## anna matronic

Thinking of u Hun, hope he gets here safe and well x x


----------



## jen1604

Thinking of you so much Ally. :hugs: Can't wait to hear that your gorgeous boy is here safe and healthy.Thanks for updating us girls x


----------



## Sarah10

Fingers crossed he will be here soon xxx


----------



## mumof1+1

Awwww, good luck sweetie xxxxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Thinking of you Ally & Leni. :hugs:

Thanks for the update dana x x x x


----------



## bbyno1

Fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## lolababes

Aw hope she doesnt need a c/s, hope both Ally and Leni are doing ok xxxxxxxx Will look out for an update asap


----------



## quaizer

Got everything crossed that everything is ok for you both and that you get the birth you want. Lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## Princess86

Good Luck Ally!!.. hope you & Leni are well!..
x


----------



## pinklightbulb

:hugs: Hope Ally and Leni are doing all right, good luck and hugs to both.


----------



## pip holder

Oh chick-hope you aren't too shattered. Let's see this thread in the morning full of Leni tales ::cloud9: hope everyone looking after you-rest whenever you can-will recheck thread tomoz. Night xxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Still sending lots of :hugs: and luck to Ally & Leni. Hope Leni has a safe arrival very soon and hope Ally recovers well xxxxxx

Thanks for the updates xxxxx


----------



## happigail

woke up 4.30a.m thinking about ally and leni, ty for update x


----------



## DrMum

thanks for the updates guys. Poor Ally. Hope to see an update with some good news soon. Quite awe inspiring though to think so many people around the world are thinking of her and Leni!. Sending love xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hope you are both safe and sound. My thoughts are with you both! :) xoxox


----------



## ShanandBoc

Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!

*Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*

:D


----------



## Catters

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

WOOOHOO! :wohoo: Fantastic, Shan.. Thank you for sharing the awesome news!!!!!


----------



## happigail

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news, well done Ally and Leni for being fighters all the way!!!

I can go back to sleep now!!!!


----------



## catfromaus

hugs to Ally and Leni- hope everything goes well for both of you.
xxx


----------



## mumto5

Congratulations Ally and welcome to the world little Leni xx


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE:

As mentioned before, Leni is here safe and breathing on his own but Ally in lots of pain. Lets all send her get well love xxxx


----------



## Dolly.

Congratulations to Ally!
Welcome to the world Leni Jude
Hope both are doing well xxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations on the arrival of Leni! :happydance: Hope you are feling better soon Ally x


----------



## miamia34

Aww well done ally and welcome little leni, wishing you a speedy recovery ally lots of :hugs:xx


----------



## jogami

Yay so thrilled :D
Hope you feel better soon Ally and so glad to hear that baby Leni is perfect in every way :hugs: Xxx


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations Ally, and welcome to the world Leni!! xxxx


----------



## Asher

Well done Ally, recover quick! Welcome to the world little Leni! xxx


----------



## andbabymakes3

Oh my goodness I can't believe I missed all of this!!! He's obviously a determined little bugger (like his mummy!).

Huge congrats sweetheart, well done. Big big kisses to you and Leni.

xxxxx


----------



## Jody R

Congratulations, glad all went well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## indy and lara

Congratulations Ally! Glad to hearthat wee Leni is here safely and I hope that you start to feel better soon
Lesley
x


----------



## Blob

Awww thats fab news :wohoo:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

OMG! I can't believe I didn't see this until now!!! Congratulations Ally! & Welcome to the world, Leni!


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations Ally and welcome to the world little Leni x


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Ally, so glad Leni is finally here xxxx


----------



## cjh

Congratulations to you and I hope you start to feel better soon, so glad to see Leni is breathing on his own and is well, enjoy him xxxxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

Congratulations ally and hope you feel better soonxx


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congratulations, Glad both are doing well xx


----------



## hayzeb

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

Wooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!

What a fantastic weight :happydance: 

Congrats ALLY and Leni YAY!!!! xxxx


----------



## tashaclaire

Congratulations! Glad he arrived safely xo


----------



## dani_tinks

Congratulations Ally :). xxx


----------



## lkb21

Yay! Congratulations ally!
Welcome baby Leni! 

X x


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little boy, wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs:xx


----------



## pip holder

Massive congrats Ally and Mr Ally:cloud9:
rest as much as you can chick-and wow welcome to the world little dude!! Why wait eh? Haha. Thrilled for you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## LALSmith

You've already been updated bit just thought I'd share the text I was very excited to wake up to! 

Leni Jude O'brien was born by emergency section at 1.30am, weighing 5lbs, and breathing on his own! Blonde hair and blue eyes. Pictures to follow! X

so happy for her! He sounds beautiful! :) well done mum, baby and of course daddy too! :) xx


----------



## krissy1984

Congratulations! That is fantastic news :happydance:

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations Ally! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

:happydance:


----------



## babyfromgod

congrats on the safe arrival of Leni!


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay fab news!
Congratulations Ally, so pleased Leni is here safely. Hope you recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## sunshine114

That's great news, what a good weight as well! Congratulations x


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations on the birth of precious little Leni x


----------



## quaizer

Congratulations Ally, spanking job! Hope youre both well and hope youre getting lots of rest. Well done xxx


----------



## pichi

Aw congratulations Ally and well done! Wee leni obviously knew what he wanted and he wanted his mummy now! Hehe.

Take it easy and let that Mr of yours take care of you :)

Xx


----------



## KellyC75

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

Many Congratulations to Ally, on the birth of Leni :happydance:

I am so pleased to hear that he is doing well....:baby::thumbup:

Wishing you a good recovery Ally...:flower:


----------



## charlottecco2

thinking of you ally and leni xx


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats, hope you have a quick recovery cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## joannemc

Huge congratulations to you all, thinking of you x


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congratulations Ally!!! :happydance: Hope you recover nice and quick! Enjoy your little boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jetters

Gosh- just seen this! 

Ally, so sorry you had to go through such a scary time the last few days and am SO pleased that Leni has arrived safely, albeit early. HUGE love to all three of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmi26

congratulations!!!! 
well done ally on the birth of baby leni who obviously couldn't wait any longer to meet his mummy !! 5lb is an amazing weight too x x x


----------



## Kelloggz187

Congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## lolababes

Congrats hun xx Great weight too hun xxx


----------



## loulabump

well done ally! x x x


----------



## anna matronic

Yay!!!! Congratulations Hun, glad he is here safely! What a fab size he is. Can't wait to see the pics :) xxx


----------



## llsarahll

Congratulations on leni arriving safely xx


----------



## bubbles

Congrats. Glad Leni is doing well, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## taylor197878

congrations he is a good weight im glad all is well


----------



## isil

so glad he arrived safely and at such a good weight too!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! so glad to hear he's doing so well! x


----------



## Baby France

ShanandBoc said:


> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well. Ally asked me to post an update for you!!
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D

Congratulations!!!! Lou x


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news. Welcome to the world Leni! Sending best wishes to you and mum -x-


----------



## ika

Congratulations Ally! :happydance: You and Leni are tough little cookies :hugs: Hope you are not in any pain and if you are that you start to feel better soon. Looking forward to Leni updates on BnB :flower: 

Love 'n' Hugs 

Ika (Sept 19th Bump Buddy with a bit of catching up to do!!!) x x x


----------



## calm

Oh wow, one moment you were posting the next you have given birth to your little boy!!! Congrats XXXXXXX And hope you recover soon.


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations Ally :) Hope your feeling better soon, and well done on doing a fantastic job!

Welcome to the world little Leni! 
xx


----------



## going_crazy

Congratulations Ally!! :yipee:
So nice to hear Leni is doing well, I'm sure he is a stunner! Hope the pain is easing for you, and you have had the chance to breastfeed :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## gemabee

so glad leni is here safe nd well... hope ur feelin better soon hun.
take care xx


----------



## kalou1972

OMG thats amazing ! Sending love to mother and baby !x


----------



## StarBound

Congrats :) wishing you well


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congratulations hun i bet he is gorgeous!!! Hope you are feeling better soon!! xx


----------



## charli87

awww thats great news!! congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## stmw

congratulations!! hope you are well! xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

How far along was she? 
Congrates hun


----------



## you&me

I think her waters broke on friday at 33+5 or close to that.

Congratulations Ally, Mr Ally and welcome to the big wide world baby Leni.

I remember reading somewhere that you really really didn't want a c-section, I hope you have a quick recovery hun...the most important thing is that Leni is here and healthy and that you are both safe. :hugs:


----------



## mrsgtobe

Woooooo! Thank goodness everything went alright. 5lbs and breathing fine on his own! I don't think any of us could have wished for more. Ally take it easy and I hope you recover quickly


----------



## cdj1

Good morning Ally, congratulations to you and your family and welcome to the world little Leni!!!! So happy for you that he is safe and a great weight at his gestation! :cloud9:

Wishing you a speedy recovery Ally and hope the pain is better today for you. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## kate1984

so happy all is well xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations!
Hope you're both ok x


----------



## lillybells

Congrats Ally, I hope they treated you well at Stoke Mandeville, and I wish you a speedy recovery!

xx


----------



## xUniquex

Huge congrats Ally!!!
Welcome to the world Leni!!!

Don't worry about having a section hun,i know how you must be feeling and i'm here to talk if ever you need to.Hope you have a speedy recovery!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Aw congrats Ally :) Hope you feel better soon, Leni sounds like a stunner! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I didn't know Ally was in Stoke Mandeville. That's where my LO will be born. They are meant to be very good there so I'm sure she's in good hands. x


----------



## AP

My lordy hes a good size and breathing on his own - what a star! :)

Ally I hope everything is going well x


----------



## mumof1+1

Awwwww congratulations huni, hope you are feeling loads better real soon.

Love to you and your family hun xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, hope the pain eases soon! x


----------



## kellie_w

Congratulations, so pleased leni is all ok!! Hope you are feeling well very soon xxx


----------



## emilyjade

well done ally, welcome to the world leni x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Congrats Ally on Leni!!!  Hope they both doing well- xxxxx:flow:


----------



## Mummietobe

such good news congratulations Ally xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Ally :D


----------



## celestek89

congrats ally!! been thinking about you and have been checking the thread almost hourly! =) looking forward to reading your story..i hope you heal quickly babe xoxo


----------



## Blah11

Congrats mummy X


----------



## blinkybaby

hope you feel better soon Ally, and many congratulations.xxx


----------



## jen1604

Yayyyyy :D 
Welcome to the world Leni.
Hope you're doing well Ally.Smooooooch :flower: x


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Ally, have a quick recovery and hope Leni is home very soon!
x


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations Ally. Rest lots and enjoy being a mummy x x x


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats Ally!!:happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations Ally!!!! xx


----------



## Sarah10

oh wow! :D what a great weight aswell for being that early.
Hope they are both doing well, congratulations Ally xxx


----------



## Jox

Congrats :happydance:

And 5lb!! Wow... well done Leni!!!

xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congratulations Ally! I'm sorry you ended up having a section, and that you're in pain. I hope you have a speedy recovery!

Welcome to the world, Leni! :happydance: I bet you're adorable!


----------



## tuesday

Congrats, hope all is well now :)
xx


----------



## Pearls18

Aww congratulations, what a good weight for his gestation! So sorry you had a c-section, hope you make a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Ally :hugs: x


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations!
Such a good weight too!
I bet he's a litle cutie!
x


----------



## DrMum

Congratulations!! So glad Leni is here safe and sound. Cant wait to see some pics xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

brilliant weight!! :happydance:

congratulations!!

:wohoo:

xxx​


----------



## trumpetbum

Wonderful news. A great weight too. Well done Ally and welcome to the world Leni <3


----------



## lauralou82

awww congrats. hope u have a quick recovery from ur section xx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Oh congrats, so happy Leni is breathing on his own! Thats so sweet he is blonde and blue eyed!! I hope you feel better soon Ally and hopefully they have given you lots of pain meds since last update!! xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

congratulations hon !! hope you both are ok xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations sweetheart! thinking of you both :hugs: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats


----------



## charlottecco2

wonderful news, thank goodness xx


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Huge congratulations!!!

Laura x


----------



## fairypop

Great news, hope mummy and baby doing well x Look forward to seeing some gorgeous pics and hope you are not in too much pain xx


----------



## amym

Congratulations! So glad x


----------



## hmu04146

Ive not been on and missed all this, a huge congratulations to Ally, and little fighter Leni for breathing on his own! Hope Ally feels much better soon xxxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Another September star born. Congrats Ally! And such a good weight too for baby Leni! All the best to the both of you.


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations

x x


----------



## Pipsqueek

Congratulations Ally :flower: Hope you're both doing well!


----------



## v2007

Congrats :flower:

V xxx


----------



## Sophiiie

Congrats to her! so glad to hear he's doing well :) x


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Catters said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Just seen this on facebook ladies, all is well
> 
> *Leni Jude O'brien, born by emergency section at 1.30am weighing 5lbs. Breathing on his own, blonde hair and blue eyes!*
> 
> :D
> 
> WOOOHOO! :wohoo: Fantastic, Shan.. Thank you for sharing the awesome news!!!!!Click to expand...

Fab news, congratulations to Ally xx


----------



## ayh78

Congrats to both of you. Glad to hear Leni's safe and doing well.


----------



## suzib76

wow congratulations x hope you are both doing real well x


----------



## ImAMummy2B

congrats Ally!

hope your doing ok?

Big hugs to you all, and heres hoping for a speedy recovery.

xxx


----------



## mama.bear

wow what a tale of triumph and love! many congrats, sparkly healing vibes and best wishes for a speedy recovery to mama and babe! def sounds like baby leni just couldn't wait to be with his mama and papa - so thrilled to know he's breathing on his own and is a stellar weight too! he's def a warrior, that one!
xo


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Only just got online, Well done hunni. I bet he is gorgeous

Love you
xx


----------



## Hoping

OMG, not been online for ages and just saw this! Can't believe it! Congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

Congratulations! x


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations, wishing you and baby all the best xxx


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations :)


----------



## Caezzybe

Yay, congratulations Ally (and other half) ;) and welcome to Leni, 5lb is a very good weight :) So you're at Stoke Mandeville then? I had no idea, that's not too far away from me either (although I'll be delivering at Frimley Park as it's closer) :)


----------



## claire911

Congrats poppet. Thinking of u all :) :flower:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

congrats ally, sending lots of hugs for you and leni xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh ally, he's gorgeous. Thankyou for the picture. Her text to me if anyone is interested was: OH(name edited) is spending lots of time with Leni as I'm still in bed - the pain is so bad. I'll send you a picture. She also said they are very very proud and so you should be because he is absolutely gorgeous! xxx


----------



## babytots

Congratulations to Ally on the birth of Leni so pleased to hear he is breathing on his own and such a good weight too. Wishing Ally a speedy recovery. x


----------



## bbyno1

Aww he is finally here:D
Congratulations and hope both are doing well :hugs:x


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Love! :flower:


----------



## Lellow

Congrats Ally!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Kirst264

Aww congratulations :flower: x


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy x x x


----------



## Soos

congratz!!! xx


----------



## stephmum2be

Congratulations :D


----------



## Smurfette

Congratulations. Glad to hear Leni and Ally are both doing OK xxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

She's held him this morning properly :cloud9: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Charlotte - was Leni's early arrival related to her GBS do they know? Hope they are both doing well.


----------



## Charlotteee

I havent found out why hun. But even if it is, i shant be telling you until Simba is in your arms safe and sound because you'll get worry pants on :haha:

No im kidding, i honestly dont know hun xxx


----------



## Mrs IKW

Congratulations!!!!!! So glad that everything is going well and hope you feel better soon. Cant wait to see photos of Leni! x


----------



## Red Rose

Congratulations Ali! So glad it all went smoothly. Welcome to the world Leni. :flower: x


----------



## cherryglitter

Oh my gosh!!! Oh bless them both! Im so glad they're doing well!
Congratulations Ally!
Take care all of you! xxxx


----------



## GypsyDancer

congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations,I am so glad Leni arrived safe and sound. x x


----------



## butterbaby76

sending hugs and kisses your way ALLY, LENI and family xx congrtas xx


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats ally hope leni's well x


----------



## danapeter36

UPDATE

Leni was having some trouble feeding, so he is being tube fed. However Ally is expressing like mad so he gets the good stuff :) Well done poppet xxxx


----------



## charli87

fingers crossed she can express enough for him, hope they are both doing ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Just spent 20 minutes reading through this thread with my heart in my mouth

Would like to offer my congratulations to Ally and to Leni! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Ooooh I'm so glad he's getting her milk!! I know how important that was to her. Can't wait to see a wee pic of him


----------



## Worrisome

Only just seen this, congrats Ally on the birth of little Leni, glad its all going well hun.


----------



## vaniilla

big congrats :flower: glad that he's well and feeding, I hope she comes online soon and posts a birth story and pics :happydance:


----------



## Ablaski17

does anyone have her on facebook?


----------



## Ablaski17

I'd like to add her but cant find her?


----------



## littleredhen

Congrats Ally, Dad and Leni!! Sounds like yall are doing fab :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures!!! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ablaski17 said:


> I'd like to add her but cant find her?

I think her page is completely private so can't be added.


----------



## ellie

Oh wow, congratulations ALly and Leni, may he go from strength to strength!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I have her on facebook but havent had any more updates or much awaited piccies as yet!! x


----------



## Hayley90

I wish i could see a piccie too, but Ally has said before she is wary of posting pics, even on fb, which is why she made her profile completely private, just to give you a heads up :)

Im so pleased for her, especially that he is getting her milk. Hopefully he progresses really well so she can have LOTS of cuddles :) x


----------



## aob1013

Hello!

Can't believe how much support I have had! I'm gobsmacked! Thank you all
so much. Your words of encouragement have been wonderful.

I am so sorry about the delay in pictures. My Blackberry isn't connected to FB, but I
have sent a few pictures to some girls on here. Maybe they could post it for me?

I'll give you a quick run down of what happened:

Thursday:
About 9.30pm, V and I tried to DTD - 2 seconds later a gush came out!
Saturday 12 noon - Induced, because of risk of infection and group b. Waters broken
fully etc. Labour progressing slowy and his HB dipping. Entonox and epidural - bliss!
12.45am things very slow, I was exhausted.
1.30am emergency section and Leni born, weighing 4lbs 14oz screaming, breathing and looking around.

He's doing so well, having no formula :happydance: so I'm expressing like crazy. Knockers are huge!

Again, anyone I sent a picture to, please feel free to post it as I don't know when I'm going home yet.

All my love to you all, and I'll update you again soon

Ally xxxxxx


----------



## blessed

Congratulations girl! Happy for you and your precious boy!


----------



## Dales Girl

Congratulations, hope you both are home soon x


----------



## lovetaralyn

Glad to hear all is well! Congratulations!


----------



## DrMum

Hey great to hear from you and so glad its all going so well!!!!

3rd tri just isnt the same without you - very notable by absence!!!

Hope things continue to go smoothly and look forward to seeing some pics of your little man.

Sending lots of love - and well done for getting through it all!!!! Ali xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations xx


----------



## pichi

Its nice to hear that you're managing to express :) hope you get out of hospital and into your own space again soon x


----------



## fairypop

That is great news, well done! Glad you are both ok xx


----------



## Charlotteee

With the permission of ally, please welcome leni jude xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00211-20100808-1343.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 328


----------



## dani_tinks

Well done girl!! Aw and isn't he just so precious :) he's beautiful Ally! Congrats again! :) xxx


----------



## mrav1

Congratulations! Glad you both are fine and doing great.

M
x


----------



## stephmum2be

Awww hes gorgeous! Big congrats to ally and family x


----------



## Mrs IKW

He's adorable!!!!! Totally gorgeous - well done you!!!!! :) 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Lover

Oh he's GORGEOUS!

Congratulations Ally!!! 

Hope you're home soon xx


----------



## 24/7

Awww Ally, he really is beautiful, I have tears in my eyes!! You are doing so brilliantly!! xxx


----------



## hayzeb

OMG he's soooooooooo gorgeous, well done you! xxx


----------



## sunshine114

He is gorgeous! Congratulations x


----------



## mama2connor

He is beautiful...Well done & Congrats xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## cdj1

Oh my what a beautiful baby! Congratulations, well done you!!!! You should be proud of yourself!!!
So happy to hear you are well. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## minttea

He's gorgeous! Congratulations :)


----------



## Hellodoris

Congratulations, he's beautiful! 

I hope you both get to go home very soon.XX


----------



## going_crazy

Wow! He is absolutely adorable, many congratulations again!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## samantha.xo

Just read through all of this, cant believe it!

A big congrats to you both, well done! He's really gorgeous :flower: I'm so glad you're both okay :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

He's perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awwwwwww, he's adorable! :happydance: Congratulations!

Will you and Leni be stuck in the hospital for long? I hope not! Here's hoping that you'll both continue to do well, and that you'll be back in your own home soon! :thumbup:


----------



## pink_bow

Aww he's beautiful :cloud9:
Glad to hear he is doing well xx


----------



## shel030785

Gorgeous! Congratulations! XXXX


----------



## SisterRose

He's gorgeous! well done and congrats :D


----------



## scottishgal89

Congrats Ally, sounds like your both doing well.
He's absolutely gorgeous!! Well done xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw what a gorgeous little man. Glad you are both doing well.


----------



## Charlotteee

Her facebook status was that she is leaving today but Leni wont be out for a few weeks until he has put weight on xx


----------



## drea2904

Well done Ally, he is gorgeous, hope you both get home soon.xxx


----------



## Red Rose

He's absolutly gorgeous Ally! Congrats x


----------



## KellyC75

He is adorable Ally, many Congratulations again :baby:

Hope he soon puts on weight & is allowed home with you :hugs:


----------



## Jox

he is adorable. Congratulations again!!

xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Charlotteee said:


> Her facebook status was that she is leaving today but Leni wont be out for a few weeks until he has put weight on xx

Awww, well I hope he's allowed home soon! I'm sure he'll quickly put on lots of weight with all that milk! :thumbup:


----------



## Bex1p

Awww how absolutely adorable!

Congratulations!

:flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Aww how so adorable :) Well Done Ally :) sorry you have to leave Leni in hospital for a bit, probably one of my worst nightmares! But he is in the best place until he os ready join you x x x x


----------



## funkyfish586

awwww he is so cute. Congrats hun xx


----------



## fairypop

Oh he is simply gorgeous!!! Well done you!


----------



## charli87

awww he is gorgeous!! so glad your both doing ok!! :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

He is gorgeous, congratulations, seems crazy as we had the same due date! :wacko:

Huge well done on being able to express, its not easy :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

he is gorgeous! many congratulations and hope he's home soon :hugs: xx


----------



## xUniquex

Congrats again, he is absolutley gorgeous!!

Well done for expressing like a mad woman,i know how hard it can be after a section!!

Can't wait for your detailed birth story and more pics!!

xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

He is simply scrumptious! Well done and I hope you are soon both home x


----------



## Caezzybe

What a little cutie he is :D Congratuations again :)


----------



## LALSmith

Aww Ally! He's beautiful! Just like his mummy! Well done you!! :) x


----------



## kate1984

aw he is really is perfect! Ihope he is home with you and DF soon and you can get settled together as a new family!

All the best hunny xxxx

Oh and as somebody else has put, you are very much missed in 3rd tri! most def not the same without you xxx


----------



## happigail

what a little sweetheart!!!! Good for you Ally!!


----------



## nicholatmn

He's sooo cute! You did a great job Ally! And I hope he puts on weight really fast to come home to his Mummy in no time! :hugs: xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

He's a little stunner! Congratulations hun, you must be so proud of him :cloud9: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've been offline for the past week, so missed all of this! WOW! Congrats on your beautiful lil boy, he really is gorgeous! And well done on being so strong, I hope he puts on weight very quickly so he can be back home with his mummy & daddy :flower: x


----------



## KiansMummy

Congrats to you ally and your family, does anyone know what peg the picture is on or link I'm on my phone internet xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Page 53 x


----------



## bbyno1

Glad your both doing well & he looks gorgeous!!x


----------



## Mizze

Oh he is lovely - congratulations.

Mizze


----------



## pixydust

aww wow congratulations!!! :D he really is soo soo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## taylor197878

well done he is lovely so cute.


----------



## celestek89

oh Ally, he's adorable!! Well done and congrats once again!! Hope your able to bring him home soon xox


----------



## Steffyxx

well done hun glad you are both doing well :) xx


----------



## emmi26

awww hea a real stunner congratulations !!! your really going to have to watch him with the girls !!!! sounds like yr doing a great job with the feeding bet he will be piling on the weight in no time. he looks so content and happy bless him !
all the best to yr new little family hope yr all home together soon x x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

well done!!! he sooo gorgeous and looks like hes doing really well :)


----------



## Boony

He's Gorgeous ally congratulations

Fingers crossed you can bring him home soon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He's absolutely perfect!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

What a stunner! Congrats again on your LO. And glad to hear you are able to give him the best milk... I know how important that was for you. Wishing you and Leni a speedy recovery.


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww he is beautiful so perfect well done Hun xxx and congrats again xx


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations - he is absolutely gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## sherple

Aw Ally, he's absolutely gorgeous! Ive been offline for a few days and missed everything, so just read through it all. So glad hes ok and a very good weight. Really pleased he's getting your milk too as i know how important that was for you. 
Congratulations to you, your oh and of course baby Leni Jude. xxx


----------



## MissMegs

What a poppet :flower: Congrats :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummietobe

Omg hes so cute ive just started crying :haha: wat am i like, so glad you are both doing well xx


----------



## shampain

Aww massive congrats hes totally beautiful xxx


----------



## Ginger1

Oh, bless him!!:cry:

He's so beautiful...I'm so pleased that he's doing well xx


----------



## honeydue27

Congrats on the birth of your son. He is adorable. Wishing you an easy recovery.


----------



## pichi

aww! he's such a cutie!!


----------



## Catters

Charlotteee said:


> With the permission of ally, please welcome leni jude xxx

EEEK! He's absolutely gorgeous! :kiss: I'm so glad you both (well, the WHOLE family) is doing so well. Please give him a kiss from all of us!!!


----------



## pichi

Catters said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> With the permission of ally, please welcome leni jude xxx
> 
> EEEK! He's absolutely gorgeous! :kiss: I'm so glad you both (well, the WHOLE family) is doing so well. Please give him a kiss from all of us!!!Click to expand...

if she does that she'll be there a long time :haha:


----------



## GossipGirl

That's great I'm glad you're both doing well and he is adorable :) xx


----------



## quaizer

He's so lovely! Well done Ally, youve done yourself proud girl! Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Glad you are both well and he is sooooooooooo gorgeous! :D xx


----------



## xSnowBabiesx

Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear that you're both doing well. I hope your precious Leni can come home with you soon. He is gorgeous.


----------



## purpledaisy2

He's gorgeous, first time I've seen this thread, I only though earlier I'd not seen your posts about.

Congratulations, he is lovely :flower:


----------



## Worrisome

Ah what a lovely little poppet, well done Ally and Leni


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww hes gorgeous!!! Well done Ally :cloud9: 

:kiss: 

x


----------



## jenny82

Oh my goodness! Was just thinking I haven't seen her online in a few days and found this! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sarah10

Aww he is so cute, only just seen the pic! congratulations xXx


----------



## babytots

Aww hes gorgeous Ally congratulations once again! x


----------



## aob1013

Hi again girls,

So sorry i didn't update last night we didn't get home until late. We are just about to leave for SCBU. He is out of the intensive bit and into a general care area - he shouldn't be on the jaundice thing much longer :happydance:

He's breathing on his own still, and being breastfed!

Will keep you all updated and thank you all so much for your support xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

He's amazing, he gets it from you.

xxxx


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Congratulations Ally! He is beautiful x x x


----------



## Dolly.

Still thinking about you and little Leni 
Congrats on the breastfeeding :)
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

he's gorgeous! really glad to hear he's doing so well :) what a little star x


----------



## sherple

Thats great news! Not be long now and he'll be home with you! Fantastic news about the feeding too. xx


----------



## claire911

Awwww he's such a teeny tiny poppet! Well done with the breast feeding, bet he soon bulks up. Great news, congrats :happydance:


----------



## CrazyTink

Aww ally he is gorgeous! Glad things are going so well for you x


----------



## emmi26

typical little man loves his food!!! great news about the breastfeeding he will pile on the weight in no time!!! 
sounds like he's getting ready to come home with you too go leni!! 
look after yrself x


----------



## Jchihuahua

I've just seen this. Huge congratulations hun :hugs:.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations! Hope your little man is doing well, take care :hugs: xx


----------



## charlottecco2

he is so so beautiful honey, a little angel, well done xx


----------



## FirstBean

He is gorgeous. Well Done again. Hope he is home with you soon


----------



## mummyconfused

The picture on pg 53 is to die for.... Awwwww so adorable!!!! Im so excited now!!!! Well done hun


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats, I'm glad he's doing well. xx


----------



## ellie

Aw Leni is just so cute! I'm so broody looking at him :) 
Really well done, and bloody well done on the expressing, keep it up :) and glad he's doing so well, that's brilliant. :hugs: to all.


----------



## aurora

Well done, hes your beauty :) Poor OH...I remember you saying he was uncomfortable DTD for the past while...is he traumatized now? lol


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My god he is just GORGEOUS!!!

Congratulations!! Glad he's doing well 

xxxx


----------



## Ablaski17

congrats ally he is georgusssss! good job!


----------



## aob1013

Just writing my birth story now!


----------



## you&me

aob1013 said:


> Just writing my birth story now!

How are you coping with the SCBU journey hun?

There are lots of us mummies to preemies over in that section if you ever have any questions or concerns etc :flower:

Congratulations again on your lil man, he is gorgeous, please don't be too hard on yourself that you never got the birth you ideally wanted...he is here safely and you are managing to breastfeed/express which is great for both of you :happydance:

Hope you are recovering well?


----------



## aob1013

you&me said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Just writing my birth story now!
> 
> How are you coping with the SCBU journey hun?
> 
> There are lots of us mummies to preemies over in that section if you ever have any questions or concerns etc :flower:
> 
> Congratulations again on your lil man, he is gorgeous, please don't be too hard on yourself that you never got the birth you ideally wanted...he is here safely and you are managing to breastfeed/express which is great for both of you :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are recovering well?Click to expand...

Hi hun!

It's not too bad hun actually, he's extremely healthy compared to alot of the babies there. He is the oldest gestation wise!

My labour/induction was horrendous to be honest, and i cried throughout the section as blood/guts scares the shit out of me, but i am recovering so well and couldn't have done it without my OH.

I'll be over to the prem section tonight! xx


----------



## you&me

aob1013 said:


> Hi hun!
> 
> It's not too bad hun actually, he's extremely healthy compared to alot of the babies there. He is the oldest gestation wise!
> 
> My labour/induction was horrendous to be honest, and i cried throughout the section as blood/guts scares the shit out of me, but i am recovering so well and couldn't have done it without my OH.
> 
> I'll be over to the prem section tonight! xx

Look forward to seeing you over there!!

I am so glad Leni is doing good, I can imagine he must look huge compared to some of the babies in there, hopefully is is just a matter of him gaining a lil weight and establishing feeds, then he will be home with you...good to hear you are recovering well and your OH is being supportive (I had an emergency c-section too, so know how scary they can be!!)
x


----------



## baby.love

A huge congrats to you, he is a right little cutie :flower: I hope your little man comes home soon xxxx


----------



## emmi26

aww i love yr avatar pic he's so chilled !!! 
hope you get him home soon x


----------



## Dolly.

He is such a cutie :) So glad he is doing well xxx


----------



## KellyC75

aob1013 said:


> Just writing my birth story now!

So glad things are going so well for both of you now :thumbup:

Love your avatar picture, cuteness :baby:


----------



## Nic1107

Ally! Congratulations!! Leni's gorgeous, and so big for his gestation! Good luck, hope you both get to go home soon! xx


----------



## Tulip

Can't believe I missed all this! Congratulations Ally, you are a star - I was soooo looking forward to catching up with you in 3rd Tri. Leni is just stunning, well done! xxxxx


----------

